# Hi from the city of Brotherly Love!



## Farkle (Dec 22, 2008)

Good morning, and happy holidays to everyone!

My name is Mike Worth, and I'm a composer for video games and animated television (the shows are animated, not the actual TV!), living in Philadelphia. 

I want to thank the moderators and forum members for such a great site, filled with both professional advice and support, and general camaraderie!

I've been in the industry about 3 years; started in film, tv, and the ubiquitous library writing. I've always been pushing to develop my video game and teen animation scoring career, so you'll hear that most of my offerings have that sound... just not that level of production yet! 

I look forward to contributing to this forum, and learning from all you guys!

All the best,

Mike


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to VI Mike! Cool that you found us. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to VI Mike!

I too live in Philly (teach at UArts and Temple, and do TV/film/video games work)

A fan of Genesis with Peter Gabriel as well =o


----------



## Farkle (Dec 24, 2008)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Welcome to VI Mike!
> 
> I too live in Philly (teach at UArts and Temple, and do TV/film/video games work)
> 
> A fan of Genesis with Peter Gabriel as well =o



Hi, Patrick!

Great to meet you, I didn't realize you were in Philly, too! 

Hah, I teach at Westchester U. in PA, and used to teach at Drexel. Between the two of us, we've got all the major music schools covered, except for Curtis... 

Thank you for the warm wishes! Glad to hear you're also a vintage Genesis fan. I cut my teeth as a keyboardist for prog rock bands, and I think it's still in my blood... 

We may have to get together at some point, swap war stories, and plan the takeover of the music world from Pat's and Gino's cheesesteak houses... 

Mike


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 24, 2008)

Getting together would be cool.
We could have a mini-VI hang :mrgreen: 

Do you know Greg Riley?
He teaches at Westchester too and plays tenor sax in my group?

Cheers!


----------



## Reegs (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Welcome!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 25, 2008)

Who let this clown in? 

Just kidding! Mike is a friend of mine... I live just a few minutes away. Glad he finally made it here o-[][]-o


----------



## Farkle (Dec 25, 2008)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Dec 24 said:


> Getting together would be cool.
> We could have a mini-VI hang :mrgreen:
> 
> Do you know Greg Riley?
> ...



Sounds like a plan! I haven't met Greg yet, but I only teach one class a year, so I'm not there that often. I'll look him up, though... good to meet another musician in Philly! /\~O 

Merry Christmas!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Dec 25, 2008)

zircon_st @ Thu Dec 25 said:


> Who let this clown in?
> 
> Just kidding! Mike is a friend of mine... I live just a few minutes away. Glad he finally made it here o-[][]-o



That's right, I'm here to cause trouble, Zircon! 

Yup, I'm friends with the mighty Z... we've done some collaborations (both musically and culinarily), and he's an awesome guy! o-[][]-o 

Mike


----------

